# !! spitfire - albion iv 'uist' - out now



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*A once-in-a-generation collection of extraordinary "progressive" orchestral techniques curated by contemporary music titan Ben Foskett. Performed by experts of contemporary, atonal and avant garde. Recorded for a complete week at the hall at Air Studios. This is a must have for existing owners of both the Albion and BML ranges. Or indeed as a stand-alone library for anyone wishing to take their music to fascinating new realms.*

*RELEASED NOW AT THE EXTRAORDINARY PROMO PRICE OF £269 (RRP £349 Offer Ends 5th January 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE)*

The Scottish Isles of North & South Uist (pronouced you-issed) are part of the western isles. Beaten by the tempestuous forces of nature they reside in a part of the world where great masses of land grow hulk-like out of an inky charcoal sea. This is an awesome landscape, in its scale, its fearful and still isolation but also its sudden and unexpected fury. Albion IV is our darkest anthology to date. In a year when Spitfire has embarked on creating the world's first deeply sampled modular British orchestral library it seems extraordinary to say that this is probably our most ambitious project yet. But with six months being spent just on preparation, an entire week of 12 hour days in the hall and an entire 6 months of post production, we took creating the next instalment of our most popular range very very seriously.

Albion IV is a carefully crafted selection of extraordinary playable articulations, long evolutions, motions, textures, hits, effects, clusters, stabs, stings... the list goes on. AIV is not an aleatoric library as our amazing set of players had literally bibles-worth of intricately orchestrated material from the extraordinary mind of Ben Foskett. His great experience and success creating contemporary concert music offers a contribution to this project that provides us with a truly extraordinary set of tools. He is a class act and as you'll learn with AIV this library sonically goes beyond anything else out there. Combined with the award winning experience of the Spitfire Audio team who have built something with crossfading dynamic layering, these jewels are designed to be playable, to fit in with your composition, to be varied and diverse enough not to dictate to you how to write.






UIST plays true to the Albion range in that it is recorded in large epic cinematic orchestral ensembles; Strings High, Strings Low, Winds High, Winds Low, Brass High and Brass Low. With everything arranged to interlock between sections. As these ensembles are recorded via the finest vintage valve and ribbon mics to tape helmed and mixed by Jake Jackson, Albion IV is designed to integrate seamlessly with both the rest of the Albion range and as a perfect addition to the BML range. This is the first Albion to feature Jake Jackson's 3 x signature mixes; BROAD, MEDIUM, & FINE which give you memory lite and CPU friendly perspectives out of the box.

The real clincher with this library is the sounds. Ben.... well he went a bit crazy, and we rose to the challenge. So we slogged it in the hall for an entire week of 14 hour days to create over 100GB of edited WAV content. Amounting to 800 orchestral articulations! There are so many that we can't list them on PHBB sites as we exceed the maximum character count!

*To delve into this immense patch list go https://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE) and click on "delving deeper" but have your scroll finger warmed up to protect from wheel cramp!*






True to the spirit of volumes 1 though 3 we have then taken these extraordinary recordings and have warped them into a staggering selection of 189 totally unique hybrid sounds. These vary from organic orchestras from another place and age to screaming synths and staggering pads. There is only one way we could present this "Stephenson's Steam Band IV" section of UIST and that as a cartridge for our amazing eDNA engine. Which will enable to morph your listener's world from that of orchestral wonder to mind warping electronics.

*QUICK STATS: Installed NCW compressed size.. 61.0 GB from uncompressed 32 bit WAV = 107.8 GB 25,750 samples 76.7 HOURS!*

*RELEASED NOW AT THE EXTRAORDINARY PROMO PRICE OF £269 (RRP £349 Offer Ends 5th January 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE)*

THIS PACKAGE IS BUNDLED WITH FREE KONTAKT PLAYER SOFTWARE SO NO EXTRA PURCHASE IS NEEDED TO DISCOVER THE TRUE POWER OF OUR EXTRAORDINARY USER INTERFACES AND CONTENT.

*OTHER NEWS!......*






There was a time when CDs and DVDs were piled under people's Christmas trees as gifts for one another, or affectionate hours were spent compiling and burning a mix CD for a close friend's birthday. However, recent advances in technology have made the gifting of digital content a less than attractive option. Who, after all wants to recieve a download link via email as a Valentine's gift!

We're very excited to announce a recent enhancement to our store which give you the oportunity to share the wonderful world of Spitfire with people you really really love. With three attractively packaged and personalised delivery methods (email token, token by post or bespoke drive) simply go to our store and click on the product(s) you wish to gift-on, proceed to check out, select your preferred delivery method and enter your loved one's details. They don't even have to have an account with us, we'll set one up ready & waiting for them.

*Oh, and if you feel that you're a special friend that deserves a bit of "Spitfire Love" from a nearest or dearest, you may want to forward the link below on to them!

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/gifting.html (HERE).*


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 27, 2014)

'Coming soon to a hard drive near you'


----------



## Resoded (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

Come on, you're killing me with teasers, more info!


----------



## jaywave (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

_Uist (/ˈjuːɪst/ or /ˈuːɪst/) or The Uists (Scottish Gaelic: Uibhist [ˈiviʃtʲ]) are the central group of islands in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland.

North Uist and South Uist are linked by causeways running via Benbecula and Grimsay, and the entire group is sometimes known as the Uists._

So possibly will be bagpipes (and the rest) that was half joked about in other posts


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*



jaywave @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> _Uist (/ˈjuːɪst/ or /ˈuːɪst/) or The Uists (Scottish Gaelic: Uibhist [ˈiviʃtʲ]) are the central group of islands in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland.
> 
> North Uist and South Uist are linked by causeways running via Benbecula and Grimsay, and the entire group is sometimes known as the Uists._
> 
> So possibly will be bagpipes (and the rest) that was half joked about in other posts



No half joke, if you own eDna, look at the patch names (they used orchestral source material) and you might find some hints what releases (not necessarily in Albion IV) are upcoming. Maybe.


----------



## blougui (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

Orchestral FX possibly, pushed to tonal delights ?

- Erik


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

:lol: coincidence?

We were walking on a scottish shore when the pipes started playing. The sounds reflected on cliff rocks, in the streets, and the wind carried it back and forth as well. It was very hard to tell from where the sound exactly was coming. Eventually we found him, and to our surprise in a very different spot from where we had guessed him to be. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ttjhoq549tgzay/_DSC5685-Edit.jpg?dl=0


----------



## will_m (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

Don't suppose there will be any new info on this before the black friday sale is over? Don't know whether to wait or go for something on black friday.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

This is me every time the Holidays come around and really awesome libraries start getting released


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

So much for all my carefully planned budgeting for the holidays!


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*



The Darris @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> This is me every time the Holidays come around and really awesome libraries start getting released



I feel the same way especially as you spend $ on all the recent deals and new libraries keep popping up to buy. Definitely a fun week to be a composer


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

My guess is a focus on Orchestral FX...I hope.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

Hi,

Very Excited, and Looking forward to see what *Albion IV* offers. 


Dec. is around the corner. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

Hoping it's not just orchestral FX... feel like that's been done to death recently. Thought I'm sure having Spitfire's version would mesh really well with their other libraries.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

I would personally welcome a well crafted FX library that extends Albion 1's current sample pool. The Albion series is one of those that has found a way into all of my music so I am really excited to see what the Spitfire Team brings to the table with this release. I hope we get more news about the content soon, especially with their special going on.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

Quote from the description of Albion IV :

_'an extraordinary standalone product for those with musical ambitions beyond the confined quarters of contemporary musical imagination.'_

What do you think this statement means ? I'm not sure it refers to FX .


----------



## The Darris (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

I'm hoping is means extended techniques in some sense of the word which to a lot of people is FX. Regardless, that teaser does have some aleotoric orchestral textures in there that are pretty gnarly.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

I hope _new eDNA engine_ will find the way to previous versions of Albion. :D


----------



## Boneking (Nov 28, 2014)

The composer Ben Foskett is mentioned so maybe it's a phrase library like Sonokinetics Grosso or parts of Project Sam's Lumina...


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

It would be great to see some choir stuff, but probably that's for Albion V or a BML module


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - TEASER VIDEO*

As mentioned in the blurb above it's a big band of strings, brass, and woods.

Thanks for all your kind words, we'll release more info once we've got all the wording right and know exactly the scale of the project (curation is a reductive art!).

Best.

C.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 30, 2014)

Christmas presents for my family, or Albion IV Christmas present for ME. Spitfire, you guys are killing me!!!!!!


----------



## milesito (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok, I'm confused...should I buy eDNA now or Albion IV soon if i'm looking to take a step outside of the traditional orchestral sound? I really only can afford to buy one for now... ...


----------



## maclaine (Nov 30, 2014)

milesito @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Ok, I'm confused...should I buy eDNA now or Albion IV soon if i'm looking to take a step outside of the traditional orchestral sound? I really only can afford to buy one for now... ...



eDNA is not orchestral in any way, despite the sounds being from (heavily) manipulated orchestral source recordings. It is a synthesizer, specializing in pads, drones, leads, and all manner of whacked out sounds. While it's unclear exactly what Albion IV will be, it is almost guaranteed to be primarily orchestral in nature, as with the previous Albions, while specializing in some area that is not covered in the first three volumes. 

A side bonus of the Albions, however, is that they also include a good deal of eDNA-like content with loops and pads thrown in along with the orchestral material. If you can only afford one, then Albion is probably your best bet. Another thing to consider is that eDNA is relatively inexpensive for what you get, and Albion will most likely have a promo price when it is introduced, making it an enticing option to jump on early.


----------



## milesito (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, Maclaine. If I have omnisphere, it seems like eDNA is more similar to that...so I will set my sights more on the Albion release. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

HI GUYS, HERE"S MORE INFO...









*A once-in-a-generation collection of extraordinary orchestral techniques curated by contemporary music titan Ben Foskett. Performed by experts of contemporary, atonal and avant garde. Recorded for a complete week at the hall at Air Studios. This is a must have for existing owners of both the Albion and BML ranges. Or indeed anyone wishing to take their music to new realms.*

*COMING SOON AT THE EXTRAORDINARY PROMO PRICE OF £269 (RRP £349 Offer Ends January 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE)*

The Scottish Isles of North & South Uist (pronouced you-issed) are part of the western isles. Beaten by the tempestuous forces of nature they reside in a part of the world where great masses of land grow hulk-like out of an inky charcoal sea. This is an awesome landscape, in its scale, its fearful and still isolation but also its sudden and unexpected fury. Albion IV is our darkest anthology to date. In a year when Spitfire has embarked on creating the world's first deeply sampled modular British orchestral library it seems extraordinary to say that this is probably our most ambitious project yet. But with six months being spent just on preparation, an entire week of 12 hour days in the hall and an entire 6 months of post production, we took creating the next instalment of our most popular range very very seriously.Albion IV is a carefully crafted selection of extraordinary playable articulations, long evolutions, motions, textures, hits, effects, clusters, stabs, stings... the list goes on. AIV is not an aleatoric library as our amazing set of players had literally bibles-worth of intricately orchestrated material from the extraordinary mind of Ben Foskett. His great experience and success creating contemporary concert music offers a contribution to this project that provides us with a truly extraordinary set of tools. He is a class act and as you'll learn with AIV this library sonically goes beyond anything else out there. Combined with the award winning experience of the Spitfire Audio team who have built something with crossfading dynamic layering, these jewels are designed to be playable, to fit in with your composition, to be varied and diverse enough not to dictate to you how to write.






UIST plays true to the Albion range in that it is recorded in large epic cinematic orchestral ensembles; Strings High, Strings Low, Winds High, Winds Low, Brass High and Brass Low. With everything arranged to interlock between sections. As these ensembles are recorded via the finest vintage valve and ribbon mics to tape helmed and mixed by Jake Jackson, Albion IV is designed to integrate seamlessly with both the rest of the Albion range and as a perfect addition to the BML range.






True to the spirit of volumes 1 though 3 we have then taken these extraordinary recordings and have warped them into a staggering selection of totally unique hybrid sounds. These vary from organic orchestras from another place and age to screaming synths and staggering pads. There is only one way we could present this "Stephenson's Steam Band IV" section of UIST and that as a cartridge for our amazing eDNA engine. Which will enable to morph your listener's world from that of orchestral wonder to mind warping electronics.

*COMING SOON AT THE EXTRAORDINARY PROMO PRICE OF £269 (RRP £349 Offer Ends January 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE)*

THIS PACKAGE IS BUNDLED WITH FREE KONTAKT PLAYER SOFTWARE SO NO EXTRA PURCHASE IS NEEDED TO DISCOVER THETRUE POWER OF OUR EXTRAORDINARY USER INTERFACES AND CONTENT.

*MORE NEWS SOON...*


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool. 

W.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Cool!

But I think you guys love the word extraordinary too much


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



Dan Mott @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Cool!
> 
> But I think you guys love the word extraordinary too much



Hahaha! I counted 9! 

W.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Heads up Spitfire team the link isn't working...
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist

FYI


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Thanks!

Fixed!

C.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Can't wait for more info on this one!!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Just a suggestion, I imagine an Interview with Ben Foskett and his thoughts on the library would be very welcome.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

it has been duly undertaken!

Best.

C.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



british_bpm @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> it has been duly undertaken!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



:D =o


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 7, 2014)

... Oh, and in case there are many "phrases" (patterns, aleatoric stuff, etc) involved, which seems very likely with Avantgarde/contemporary techniques, it would be quite nice to get the scores of these in a PDF. Personally, I found it very nice, how Sonikinetics did with Tutti. Great learning effect and you have it way easier, when you have the opportunity to get an orchestra session!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

I am curious how Ben puts together some of his avant garde work. I have been studying 20th techniques with this and I know quite a few composers come up with a series of hand signals that are conducted live to get the desired effect. Traditional notated scores are great but when it comes to aleotoric writing, you have to think outside of the box (err...measure). There really aren't any rules but making sure your score has extremely clear instructions for the conductor and players, then you are good to go. 

I agree with FriFlo though, it would be great to get access to the scores prepared for this library.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

http://issuu.com/benfoskett/docs


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

This is EXACTLY what I want.

Saving pennies now!


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Spitfire, you really should consider a gift card option! Then I'd finally be able to make my Christmas list....

_1. Spitfire Gift Card
2. Spitfire Gift Card
3. Spitfire Gift Card
4. Spitfire Gift Card
..._


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



ryanstrong @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> Spitfire, you really should consider a gift card option! Then I'd finally be able to make my Christmas list....
> 
> _1. Spitfire Gift Card
> 2. Spitfire Gift Card
> ...



This !  
Though my relatives begin to find boring my answer to their "what do you want for your birthday/Christmas" : Virtual instruments in and out !


Where are we with this new Albion ? No estimate date of release ?
- Erik


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Come back on Monday for an announcement....

*Albion IV, due to be released December 2014*

Cannot say anymore than that at mo 'cause I don't know!

C.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope the release is before Christmas. Working on a project right now that could so use it haha, If its after I wont get to use it and I will cry a litte...Spitfire seem to be nailing the current releases!

-DJ


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 12, 2014)

I will pray that Santa brings me Albion IV for Christmas.


----------



## pinki (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

_"this library sonically goes beyond anything else out there"_

Well that's all right then.




Reminds me of Apple Market Speak.....*our best iPhone ever* et al


----------



## blougui (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



pinki @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> _"this library sonically goes beyond anything else out there"_
> 
> Well that's all right then.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid your exemple is slightly wrong. *our best iPhone ever* is Apple telling you they have surpassed themselves. What a pitiful victory.
SA is basically telling you they've surpass everyone else big time. Be prepared to awsomeness and do not tone down the delights of your forthcoming pleasures, dude 8) 

Erik


----------



## tokatila (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Stop bumping this thread without any release information... :twisted:

(and did it myself, duh.)


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, they did say check back Monday


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 14, 2014)

*!*

..apols for no further news but this is our biggest Albion yet in every respect so we're frantically completing beta testing before giving you any further tidbits...

The tech teams here at KX keeping on grabbing me to say "Christian, you know this is the best yet don't you?". 

Which is encouraging because we're usually quite cynical and paranoid at this stage!

C.x


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 14, 2014)

Today is my birthday. But, you know, tomorrow would be close enough. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: !*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> The tech teams here at KX keeping on grabbing me to say "Christian, you know this is the best yet don't you?".



Please stop the tease it's killing me xD :shock: :shock:


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

I'm curious what the difference is to Albion 1. I didn't quite understand from the write-up what the new focus is. Albion I was the full orchestra, Albion II the smaller chamber and more rare stuff, Albion III the large sized low-end orchestra. And Albion IV seems to be more full orchestra. But is it more focus on effects and/or different articulations?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Dec 15 said:


> I'm curious what the difference is to Albion 1. I didn't quite understand from the write-up what the new focus is. Albion I was the full orchestra, Albion II the smaller chamber and more rare stuff, Albion III the large sized low-end orchestra. And Albion IV seems to be more full orchestra. But is it more focus on effects and/or different articulations?



From what I understand it's a TON of effects - for the same sections as Albion I, but according to them it's their biggest Albion yet - dedicated just to FX, I can't wait to hear more.

I wonder if they've added certain instruments to the sections that are particularly interesting for FX - such as clusters with Cimbassi, or Contrabass Clarinet multiphonics.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



Echoes in the Attic @ 16th December 2014 said:


> I'm curious what the difference is to Albion 1. I didn't quite understand from the write-up what the new focus is. Albion I was the full orchestra, Albion II the smaller chamber and more rare stuff, Albion III the large sized low-end orchestra. And Albion IV seems to be more full orchestra. But is it more focus on effects and/or different articulations?



I have the same problem. Apart from the overblown blah blah blah hype (best, biggest ever etc.) I can't really see the big difference to Albion I. I'm sure there is but I don't think that this was their best marketing strategy yet.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



british_bpm @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Come back on Monday for an announcement....
> 
> *Albion IV, due to be released December 2014*
> 
> ...


This Monday? :lol:


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

How about giving us a taste of the Details ? 8)


----------



## The Darris (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

I don't know which is worse, being blindsided by an awesome release or being teased and having to wait for it :D. Based on the description, this is right up my alley for the direction I am going in my writing. I really can't wait to get this and play with it over my Christmas break. In fact, my wife is visiting her brother over Christmas and New Years which leaves me home alone. I am going to lock myself in my studio and just write. I am really looking forward to my vacation this year. :D


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it still Monday somewhere on the planet? Pub capture him?


----------



## blougui (Dec 16, 2014)

Vastman @ Tue Dec 16 said:


> Is it still Monday somewhere on the planet? Pub capture him?



We're getting deep into thursday, now. At least in Paris but in K x ? In Uist ? Who knows... might be one of those outter non euclidian dimensions, like Lovecraft spoke about...
Erik


----------



## Enyak (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeezus, you guys need to slow down. I am only half-joking, you guys will actually strain and tore muscles if you keep this crazy output tempo up.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

I am also quite curious as to what content this library will offer that is different than Albion 1 or for the FX fundamentally different than the already existing banks in eDNA.


----------



## jaywave (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

Yes Albion 1 and 3 has fx patches but it seems that Uist is soley an effects/texture library with adjustable parameters to customise the various effects, way beyond the selection given in Albion 1 & 3.
It has the eDNA engine, so I beleive it's going to be something very special in terms of sonic sculpting. 

J


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



jaywave @ Tue Dec 16 said:


> Yes Albion 1 and 3 has fx patches but it seems that Uist is soley an effects/texture library with adjustable parameters to customise the various effects, way beyond the selection given in Albion 1 & 3.
> J



Not solely effects/textures, they've said it has the full playable articulations too. Same sections as Albion I. So that's what makes me wonder. If it has the same sections and articulations as I, plus a huge amount of textures and effects, why would anyone buy Albion I rather than this? But of course we don't know the details yet. Unfortunately with british pound conversion to Canadian dollars these days it's not as easy to instant purchase as it was in the days of Albion I/II or even III, so I'm not sure I'll get to find out. :(

I do hope the earlier Albions get some eDNA love like this one though, that would be cool to get a taste of that.


----------



## blougui (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Dec 16 said:


> jaywave @ Tue Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Albion 1 and 3 has fx patches but it seems that Uist is soley an effects/texture library with adjustable parameters to customise the various effects, way beyond the selection given in Albion 1 & 3.
> ...



Same sections but different techniques curated by a "contemporary" composer hence the new edition. One can play bends or clusters after all  Or phrases in each key for instance ?With some eDNA engine to spice things up here and there ? don't know, just my mind fantasizing it up...
Yes conversion is a PITA, although with €.
About "news on monday", may be Mr Henson didn't say anything about wich monday it'll be.  

Erik


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 17, 2014)

omg... 

I literally can't wait to get the walkthru for this done. Its mind blowing.. Its looking like the lib installed is 53 GB.. thats over 100 GB of wav content....


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 17, 2014)

I threw my wallet at the screen and now its flickering.....what have you done to me Spitfire...

-DJ


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2014)

Daniel James @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> I threw my wallet at the screen and now its flickering.....what have you done to me Spitfire...
> 
> -DJ



Hahahaha


----------



## Vastman (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm trying to convince my 13year old daughter she'll love getting something called UIST for Xmas.. It ain't going well


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*

I concur, it's a bit spesh, sorry for not getting you guys more info but it's just too tempting to procrastinate the day away with 'UIST' in the spirit of beta testing.

More news soon.

C.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... MORE DETAILS !!*



british_bpm @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> I concur, it's a bit spesh, sorry for not getting you guys more info but it's just too tempting to procrastinate the day away with 'UIST' in the spirit of beta testing.
> 
> More news soon.
> 
> C.



Sitting here ready to pay.... learned it's pointless to watch the videos and better to just download it anyway since we all know I'm going to buy it! ^^


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

*Hey there, I have expanded the thread header here's the new info:*

_This is the first Albion to feature Jake Jackson's 3 x signature mixes; BROAD, MEDIUM, & FINE which give you memory lite and CPU friendly perspectives out of the box.

The real clincher with this library is the sounds. Ben.... well he went a bit crazy, and we rose to the challenge. So we slogged it in the hall for an entire week of 14 hour days to create over 100GB of edited WAV content. Amounting to 800 orchestral articulations! There are so many that we can't list them on PHBB sites as we exceed the maximum character count!

*To delve into this immense patch list go https://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE) and click on "delving deeper" but have your scroll finger warmed up to protect from wheel cramp!*_

More news soon...

x


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 18, 2014)

Still getting through the list, but looks lovely..!

Will be great to have some patches with a tonne of life in Air!

Also nice to see some ricochet in there \o/


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

this is truly insane. :shock: 

TAKE MY MONEY PLEEEEEASE!!! :x


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, that is pretty incredible.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2014)

Sick.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 18, 2014)

ooohh is that all ? : P

taking back bottle returns, penny rolls, grandmas Xmas gift, etc so I can get the intro : )


----------



## Resoded (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Sweet grandmother's spatula! >8o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Woah!!!! I can't get that many patches through the chimney! Impressive.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow! This appears to along the lines of 8dio's cage only way more affordable...???

I knew this was going to complicate my meager Xmas fund options


----------



## The Darris (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Wow, that is a patch list. :D 

For brevity, here is the break down of main articulation groups. Each instrument sections has a huge amount of sample content within those grouped categories. 

*Orchestral Articulation Groups*
-Long Notes (Tonal)
-Long NotesCS (Tonal) _not available in Strings or Woodwinds_
-Phrases (Atonal)
-Phrases (Tonal)
-Stabs (Tonal)
-Stings (Tonal)
-Textures (Atonal)
-Textures (Tonal)


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*



The Darris @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Wow, that is a patch list. :D
> 
> For brevity, here is the break down of main articulation groups. Each instrument sections has a huge amount of sample content within those grouped categories.
> 
> ...



The patch list made my eyes explode - thanks for listing the 'short version'


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Jeepers Creepers Batman! 

*Gets credit card from utility belt*


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 18, 2014)

Vastman @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> I'm trying to convince my 13year old daughter she'll love getting something called UIST for Xmas.. It ain't going well



Ya, I tried that with my wife the other day. Sleeping on the couch sucks!!!! :oops:


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

quantum7 @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Vastman @ Wed Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to convince my 13year old daughter she'll love getting something called UIST for Xmas.. It ain't going well
> ...



o-[][]-o the joy/pain of being single again... It makes it doubley hard to resist these temptations...had already decided OE Bundle for Xmas then UIST comes up... And a mega rainy season for a gardener already makes it challenging! But it's so hard to resist... And no one to slap me silly. o/~ 

I've now put bundle on hold awaiting walk thru...


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Just checked the list. Yeah that's fairly bananas.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

I took a quick look earlier, looks pretty wowish, always good to see truly new ideas and material.

However, just got this warning via Google Chrome at the UIST page:



> Your connection is not private
> 
> Attackers might be trying to steal your information from www.spitfireaudio.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).
> 
> ...



Just here? Chrome being super-sensitive?


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

No, I get this on my Android phone using different browsers.... I think it's because the link is to another server or something as Christian said they couldn't fit it all in on theirs


----------



## blougui (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

A patch list is cute but I feel just like chating with some sexy voice with no face over the phone ; so 80's give us some meaty stuff now


----------



## SeanM1960 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Not buying this. You see that list? That's not a list; those are mere crumbs. There's practically nothing on there.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

To b quite honest I don't have a clue as to what most of the items mean... Although they do sound intriguing..Just a little ole songwriter stumbling thru this amazing new world of tools I never dreamed of a decade ago!

We need to all start chanting.... WALK THRU WALK THRU WALK THRU. and maybe then the magic will happen!

Come ON, PAUL! we're all becoming neurotic here!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 18, 2014)

Mmh, that long patch list puts me rather off. It will take days to explore that many patches properly and to make sure not to miss any highlights. I think I will skip this one. I'll wait for the walk through demo and then decide.


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

Guido - seriously... you are put off a library because it has TOO MUCH content?
I cant even.... 
I hope you were joking and as normal things have flown right over the top of my head.

But this is has my appetite completely whetted. I will be using and abusing this straight away. Looks incredible - and I cant wait to start exploring sounds. Feels like a lot of the time this will be an awesome way to spark new ideas as well. Just like a lot of the other eDNA stuff. With eDNA, I often find myself using it to help an idea early - and sometimes it even gets removed from final mixes... but that doesn't mean its bad, it just means it can also be used for things other than just incredible sounds.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope, I'm serious. It's just the way I work. I like to be efficient. Kind of less is more attitude. It's not a criticism towards the library (I mean I haven't heard it yet). It's like buying a new VSTi with 5000 patches. I find it so tiresome to go through that many patches and end up just using 10-20 presets at the end. At the end of the day we all have our own preferences. I guess most people go by more is better but not for me. Like I said, I might still buy it but there must be something which really blows me off my chair and something I haven't got yet.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

I was blown off my chair whilst conducting it!

And that's not me blowing smoke up my own end, this is very much Ben's party and wow what a talent he is!

I think the key benefit to me in particular are the playable 'tonal' patches (we say these as they have a tonal centre and are multisampled through ranges) which allow you to play your own compositions but with orchestrated techniques that would be impossible to mock-up any other way.

I think we all agree that there has been a degree of homogeny in our work created by orchestral libraries which can do pretty much anything, but do certain things REALLY well. I look forward to how this library expands our musical imagination.

I'm currently writing a score with nothing but Sable Ensembles and this (albeit alpha) lib and it's refreshing to completely scrap my template in favour for fresh and new. It means every time I start a cue I'm feeling something nubile under my fingers. The cues are rolling out!

More news soon!

x


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*

For me, with this kind of library aimed at effects and musical "snapshots" I want more options than fewer. I'm sure SF will have all kinds of innovative features to help adapt the samples to the musical context, but ultimately at the end of the day, it's an FX library and in that regard having a whole slew of options is far better.

Also, it's a little different to like a synth library or something with dozens of presets with clever but not too descriptive names where you have to go auditioning everything.
I'd imagine with this library it would be easy to say for example, "oh hey, this needs to be a wavering 1/4 tone string pad" and then go search for just that precise thing. 

Better that than not have the wavering 1/4 tone string pad at all!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*



prodigalson @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> but ultimately at the end of the day, it's an FX library



You and I will have to agree to disagree on this point I'm afraid. Yes there are some FX in there, and none of which are reproducing anything in the other Albions or BML. But I would almost describe it as a "progressive techniques" library....

.... in fact, that's exactly how I'm going to blurb it!

C.

EDIT:

*QUICK STATS: Installed NCW compressed size.. 61.0 GB from uncompressed 32 bit WAV = 107.8 GB 25,750 samples 76.7 HOURS!*


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST AND QUICK STATS!!*

You are such a tease, C... and we love you for it! 

Many of the comments thus far are wild extrapolations at this point as our imaginations run wild and I hope you know how eagerly we are all awaiting your genius to manifest itself in our lives!

And while it's frustrating to be waiting, I tend to look at the agonizingly slow reveal like "sex"... foreplay is part of getting to a grandiose climax! The best musicians/artists use this in their creations quit well and in this case, all I can say is... 

well played!
o-[][]-o


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*



british_bpm @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> I think the key benefit to me in particular are the playable 'tonal' patches (we say these as they have a tonal centre and are multisampled through ranges) which allow you to play your own compositions but with orchestrated techniques that would be impossible to mock-up any other way.



I am probably wrong, but somehow, when I read this, my inner ear listens to something which could come straight from a Ligeti composition. :wink: 

Ah well, on a side note, I am kinda tired of such weeks long lasting marketing teasers, but hey, that's just me! I decided to not look at such stuff anymore from here on as this is usually just wasting my time, instead I rather wait until a thread appears stating:

XYZ Blah ...launched today!... and then I am looking at it.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*



british_bpm @ 19th December 2014 said:


> I was blown off my chair whilst conducting it!
> 
> I think the key benefit to me in particular are the playable 'tonal' patches...
> 
> x



Funny you mention that because the tonal patches were the ones I was curious about. Well then, I trust my good old Herman Miller Mirra chair (12 years warranty). As of today it's Albion IV vs Mirra for me!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST AND QUICK STATS!!*



> You and I will have to agree to disagree on this point I'm afraid. Yes there are some FX in there, and none of which are reproducing anything in the other Albions or BML. But I would almost describe it as a "progressive techniques" library....
> 
> .... in fact, that's exactly how I'm going to blurb it!



Ah! of course, you're right, Christian! I was merely trying to argue that with "contemporary techniques" more options is better! I was certainly not trying to diminish what sounds like will be a titan of a library! 

But I'll keep my big mouth shut now and keep on staring at the commercial announcements screen refreshing for hours on end until release. 

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## blougui (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*



The Darris @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Wow, that is a patch list. :D
> 
> For brevity, here is the break down of main articulation groups. Each instrument sections has a huge amount of sample content within those grouped categories.
> 
> ...



thanx Christopher !

- Erik


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST AND QUICK STATS!!*

Website back to normal again here  

Guido - I sort of know what you mean re the huge number of patches, but of course it sounds silly to complain about too much content. The issue really is how do you know a) what you have and b) where to find it when in the heat of composing battle? With that huge list, you might well have just the thing to make part of your composition better, but auditioning the patches to find out could be a bit workfow-sapping.

I suspect this is one of those libraries that you do have to know well, which means spending the time with it upfront. That's the best answer to the above - you get to a point and then go "ah ha, I know just the thing", rather than "now then, I wonder what I have in my arsenal that might suit this bit". Also from that patch list, it looks like similar techniques for different orchestral groups, so once you've got your head around the content of one, you'll have a pretty good idea of much of the rest of the library (some exceptions of course - some string techniques will be quite different to brass).


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 19, 2014)

(Just one more thought on the above for a future version perhaps - maybe grouping together similar patches and keyswitches might make the auditioning process easier? Also might then be more practical to include in a template - switch to track and whiz through 10 variations etc).


----------



## The Darris (Dec 19, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> (Just one more thought on the above for a future version perhaps - maybe grouping together similar patches and keyswitches might make the auditioning process easier? Also might then be more practical to include in a template - switch to track and whiz through 10 variations etc).



Isn't that how Albion III's loops are programmed. It has an 'audition' type feature for you to click through all the different loops and then you can select one you like and get the variations and broken down elements of it. For me, it isn't the most intuitive but has a huge amount of potential, especially with large patch lists like this.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 19, 2014)

The Darris @ 19th December 2014 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > (Just one more thought on the above for a future version perhaps - maybe grouping together similar patches and keyswitches might make the auditioning process easier? Also might then be more practical to include in a template - switch to track and whiz through 10 variations etc).
> ...



That's true. This could be further developed especially when you have tons of patches.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST AND QUICK STATS!!*



Guy Rowland @ 19th December 2014 said:


> Website back to normal again here
> 
> Guido - I sort of know what you mean re the huge number of patches, but of course it sounds silly to complain about too much content. The issue really is how do you know a) what you have and b) where to find it when in the heat of composing battle? With that huge list, you might well have just the thing to make part of your composition better, but auditioning the patches to find out could be a bit workfow-sapping.


Yeah I realize that my argument does sound weird. I guess its just my personal experience that when you have tons of patches (sample library or synth library) you always end up using only a handful, so in a way its very inefficient from an investment point of view but then of course my "handful" of patches are completely different then someone else's handful of patches. 

Anyway, getting late, today was the first hot day (36°C) of summer in Western Australia. I always hate those and they make me say strange things.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST AND QUICK STATS!!*

I can't wait to see exactly how 'playable' these patches are!


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - VI-C Exclusive... LINK TO PATCH LIST !!*



Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> I took a quick look earlier, looks pretty wowish, always good to see truly new ideas and material.
> 
> However, just got this warning via Google Chrome at the UIST page:
> 
> ...




This is now fixed, ironically it was caused by our hosts setting something incorrectly after we had **upgraded** our server's security.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

*GENTS WE'RE LIVE WITH NEWS ALSO OF A NEW GIFTING FACILITY. HERE'S THE THREAD HEADER FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE.*

Thanks for sticking with us!!

======================================================









*A once-in-a-generation collection of extraordinary "progressive" orchestral techniques curated by contemporary music titan Ben Foskett. Performed by experts of contemporary, atonal and avant garde. Recorded for a complete week at the hall at Air Studios. This is a must have for existing owners of both the Albion and BML ranges. Or indeed as a stand-alone library for anyone wishing to take their music to fascinating new realms.*

*RELEASED NOW AT THE EXTRAORDINARY PROMO PRICE OF £269 (RRP £349 Offer Ends 5th January 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE)*

The Scottish Isles of North & South Uist (pronouced you-issed) are part of the western isles. Beaten by the tempestuous forces of nature they reside in a part of the world where great masses of land grow hulk-like out of an inky charcoal sea. This is an awesome landscape, in its scale, its fearful and still isolation but also its sudden and unexpected fury. Albion IV is our darkest anthology to date. In a year when Spitfire has embarked on creating the world's first deeply sampled modular British orchestral library it seems extraordinary to say that this is probably our most ambitious project yet. But with six months being spent just on preparation, an entire week of 12 hour days in the hall and an entire 6 months of post production, we took creating the next instalment of our most popular range very very seriously.

Albion IV is a carefully crafted selection of extraordinary playable articulations, long evolutions, motions, textures, hits, effects, clusters, stabs, stings... the list goes on. AIV is not an aleatoric library as our amazing set of players had literally bibles-worth of intricately orchestrated material from the extraordinary mind of Ben Foskett. His great experience and success creating contemporary concert music offers a contribution to this project that provides us with a truly extraordinary set of tools. He is a class act and as you'll learn with AIV this library sonically goes beyond anything else out there. Combined with the award winning experience of the Spitfire Audio team who have built something with crossfading dynamic layering, these jewels are designed to be playable, to fit in with your composition, to be varied and diverse enough not to dictate to you how to write.






UIST plays true to the Albion range in that it is recorded in large epic cinematic orchestral ensembles; Strings High, Strings Low, Winds High, Winds Low, Brass High and Brass Low. With everything arranged to interlock between sections. As these ensembles are recorded via the finest vintage valve and ribbon mics to tape helmed and mixed by Jake Jackson, Albion IV is designed to integrate seamlessly with both the rest of the Albion range and as a perfect addition to the BML range. This is the first Albion to feature Jake Jackson's 3 x signature mixes; BROAD, MEDIUM, & FINE which give you memory lite and CPU friendly perspectives out of the box.

The real clincher with this library is the sounds. Ben.... well he went a bit crazy, and we rose to the challenge. So we slogged it in the hall for an entire week of 14 hour days to create over 100GB of edited WAV content. Amounting to 800 orchestral articulations! There are so many that we can't list them on PHBB sites as we exceed the maximum character count!

*To delve into this immense patch list go https://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE) and click on "delving deeper" but have your scroll finger warmed up to protect from wheel cramp!*






True to the spirit of volumes 1 though 3 we have then taken these extraordinary recordings and have warped them into a staggering selection of 189 totally unique hybrid sounds. These vary from organic orchestras from another place and age to screaming synths and staggering pads. There is only one way we could present this "Stephenson's Steam Band IV" section of UIST and that as a cartridge for our amazing eDNA engine. Which will enable to morph your listener's world from that of orchestral wonder to mind warping electronics.

*QUICK STATS: Installed NCW compressed size.. 61.0 GB from uncompressed 32 bit WAV = 107.8 GB 25,750 samples 76.7 HOURS!*

*RELEASED NOW AT THE EXTRAORDINARY PROMO PRICE OF £269 (RRP £349 Offer Ends 5th January 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist (HERE)*

THIS PACKAGE IS BUNDLED WITH FREE KONTAKT PLAYER SOFTWARE SO NO EXTRA PURCHASE IS NEEDED TO DISCOVER THE TRUE POWER OF OUR EXTRAORDINARY USER INTERFACES AND CONTENT.

*OTHER NEWS!......*






There was a time when CDs and DVDs were piled under people's Christmas trees as gifts for one another, or affectionate hours were spent compiling and burning a mix CD for a close friend's birthday. However, recent advances in technology have made the gifting of digital content a less than attractive option. Who, after all wants to recieve a download link via email as a Valentine's gift!

We're very excited to announce a recent enhancement to our store which give you the oportunity to share the wonderful world of Spitfire with people you really really love. With three attractively packaged and personalised delivery methods (email token, token by post or bespoke drive) simply go to our store and click on the product(s) you wish to gift-on, proceed to check out, select your preferred delivery method and enter your loved one's details. They don't even have to have an account with us, we'll set one up ready & waiting for them.

*Oh, and if you feel that you're a special friend that deserves a bit of "Spitfire Love" from a nearest or dearest, you may want to forward the link below on to them!

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/gifting.html (HERE).*


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 19, 2014)

Those light random trems sound great! Still watching through it but I've already paid for it 

Can't wait \o/


----------



## jaywave (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Will this be In the "complete my bundle" set for Albion 1 to 3 users? Or is it the same price getting at the intro offer now?

Thanks


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



jaywave @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Will this be In the "complete my bundle" set for Albion 1 to 3 users? Or is it the same price getting at the intro offer now?
> 
> Thanks



Intro offer items aren't included afaik, so once the intro ends it will then be available in the complete my bundle set


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope this has not been mentioned yet, but I couldn't find an answer: is the score of those orchestral elements going to be available to the buyer? The library is already great as it is, but IMO it gets even more valuable as learning resource, when you get the score for those elements.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



jaywave @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Will this be In the "complete my bundle" set for Albion 1 to 3 users? Or is it the same price getting at the intro offer now?
> 
> Thanks



I'm also curious about this. 

I own all 3 previous Albions, so which is more cost effective: The current intro price, or waiting for the "Complete My Bundle" price?

This sounds incredible - way to knock it out of the park guys!


----------



## Steven Wendel (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

AH YEAH


----------



## brunodegazio (Dec 19, 2014)

FriFlo @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> I hope this has not been mentioned yet, but I couldn't find an answer: is the score of those orchestral elements going to be available to the buyer? The library is already great as it is, but IMO it gets even more valuable as learning resource, when you get the score for those elements.



I would also love to see the score for these effects. In addition to the learning aspect, it makes it a lot easier to transcribe a mockup to score when needed.

But would that open up further copyright issues than just using the recordings?


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all -

Thanks for the positive feedback! It's a monster...

The scores will not be released for Uist I'm afraid -- to answer those questions. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## gbar (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Downloader starts out saying 60GB to download, then changes to 106.6GB to download.

Hoping it is the former rather than the latter, or Comcast will put me on their list.

Nevermind, just checked and they upped my quota to 300GB. Yay me!

It's all good.


----------



## Steven Wendel (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



gbar @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Downloader starts out saying 60GB to download, then changes to 106.8GB to download.



That's strange gbar, on my end my downloader displays 56.8 gigs.


----------



## gbar (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



Steven Wendel @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> gbar @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Downloader starts out saying 60GB to download, then changes to 106.8GB to download.
> ...



Yeah, don't know? Maybe I need to update the dowloader. It started out saying 56.8 (that sounds right) but then jumped to 106.6, and I am 12GB through it now.


----------



## Steven Wendel (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



gbar @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Steven Wendel @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > gbar @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> ...



I guess you'll know at the 56.9 GB mark! :lol: 

If the bandwidth is an issue for you, I've never had an issue in the past with the pause function of Spitfire's downloader.


----------



## gbar (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



Steven Wendel @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> gbar @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Wendel @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> ...



Blew past that a while ago. I am at 73.5 GB now according to this thing.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Is ALBION IV compatible with KONTAKT 5.3.1. ?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 19, 2014)

The Darris @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > (Just one more thought on the above for a future version perhaps - maybe grouping together similar patches and keyswitches might make the auditioning process easier? Also might then be more practical to include in a template - switch to track and whiz through 10 variations etc).
> ...



Ah yes, and I now see UIST has the same thing. Good stuff!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Does anyone know if some of the phrases are temp sync'd?


----------



## gbar (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



Gerhard Westphalen @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Does anyone know if some of the phrases are temp sync'd?



You know, I tried a dozen or so at random, activated the TM Pro radio button, and I can seem to change tempo running them in standalone Kontak anyway, so unless I am missing something silly....


----------



## Creston (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



geronimo @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Is ALBION IV compatible with KONTAKT 5.3.1. ?



I want to know this as well... interesting in buying, but really don't want to be updating kontakt in middle of the various gigs I'm working on.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 19, 2014)

THIS LIBRARY IS A FREE "KONTAKT PLAYER" LIBRARY AND REQUIRES NO FURTHER PURCHASES TO OPERATE TO ITS FULL POTENTIAL.

No where is a "current version required" mentioned...

Scripting and gui appear minimal... The huge effort went into creating the samples


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 19, 2014)

FriFlo @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> I hope this has not been mentioned yet, but I couldn't find an answer: is the score of those orchestral elements going to be available to the buyer? The library is already great as it is, but IMO it gets even more valuable as learning resource, when you get the score for those elements.



+100

This would be infinitely more useful if a score is available so that we might implement the sounds into our own scores. Paul said there are thousands of pages but these are easily distributed on a pdf.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 19, 2014)

synergy543 @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> FriFlo @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this has not been mentioned yet, but I couldn't find an answer: is the score of those orchestral elements going to be available to the buyer? The library is already great as it is, but IMO it gets even more valuable as learning resource, when you get the score for those elements.
> ...



Paul has already said "no" on this very page about this subject. A lot of people asked me for scores on AMS as well and I just tell them the same thing. Aleatoric notation, guided chaos, or whatever you want to call it, can be found in lump sums already in public music. Just study Penderecki, George Crumb, and the likes and you'll learn heaps more in context!!! There are YouTube videos with guided scores to check out online, IMSLP.org, as well as the NY Philharmonic Digital Archives page to check out. Or if that doesn't do, buy a score. Or better yet, if you're like me and can't splurge hundreds of dollars on rare or hard to find scores then visit your local university library! I can't tell you how many hours I've spent working around my own financial instability through the years in libraries or other, but it paid off in the end. Best of luck on your studies and congrats to the Spitfire guys for another cool library!


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 19, 2014)

Casey Edwards @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Paul has already said "no" on this very page about this subject. A lot of people asked me for scores on AMS as well and I just tell them the same thing. Aleatoric notation, guided chaos, or whatever you want to call it, can be found in lump sums already in public music. Just study Penderecki, George Crumb, and the likes and you'll learn heaps more in context!!! There are YouTube videos with guided scores to check out online, IMSLP.org, as well as the NY Philharmonic Digital Archives page to check out. Or if that doesn't do, buy a score. Or better yet, if you're like me and can't splurge hundreds of dollars on rare or hard to find scores then visit your local university library! I can't tell you how many hours I've spent working around my own financial instability through the years in libraries or other, but it paid off in the end. Best of luck on your studies and congrats to the Spitfire guys for another cool library!


Your right, I missed Paul's comment above. I'm sure there must be a reason for not releasing the associated scores but I can't imagine what it might be. To me, this is like releasing articulations but not saying which ones they are. And telling the inquisitive to go study Adler and you'll learn which articulations are which. Why is it a secret? Composers could advance their skills if they can make a clear association between what is sounding and what is written. And because the possible sonic permutations of guided chaos are so much more vast than with conventional articulations, it would seem the need for proper notation would be even greater.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 19, 2014)

synergy543 @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> I'm sure there must be a reason for not releasing the associated scores but I can't imagine what it might be. To me, this is like releasing articulations but not saying which ones they are. And telling the inquisitive to go study Adler and you'll learn which articulations are which. Why is it a secret?



I don't speak for SF obviously, so this is purely speculation.

This lib consists of - and I am quoting here - _orchestral techniques curated by contemporary music titan Ben Foskett._ It is possible that Ben told Christian and Paul, "I'll only do this if part of the deal is that you do not release the sheet music, as I wish not to give away too many of my methods and the way I do things".

If you_ really _want to learn, hire a good orchestrator, have him come over to your house/studio, play him the samples, and have him (or her!) name everything for you, and show you how to notate everything.

Cheers.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 19, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> If you_ really _want to learn, hire a good orchestrator, have him come over to your house/studio, play him the samples, and have him (or her!) name everything for you, and show you how to notate everything.
> 
> Cheers.


Great advice Biff! Why didn't I think of that? 
I'm sure this is what each individual Albion IV customers will be doing. 

Thanks for the sensible suggestions. :? 

Back to "Ancient Voices of Children"...


----------



## blougui (Dec 19, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> synergy543 @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there must be a reason for not releasing the associated scores but I can't imagine what it might be. To me, this is like releasing articulations but not saying which ones they are. And telling the inquisitive to go study Adler and you'll learn which articulations are which. Why is it a secret?
> ...



may be just because it's a whole different set of rights hence royalties. As for articulations, well, they're named in the browser & gui. 
One have to pay for sheet music of popular songs, even if they contain only half a dozen of chords. It's likely SA doesn't detain such "derivative" rights. 
Erik


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Ben has requested we don't distribute scores as it would mean we would be giving fellow devs an insight into a massively unique set of articulations, techniques and instructions from which rival libraries could be made. Whilst it would be hard to better this set of musicians, the room, the signal path and our tech team, it's always possible to massively undercut a company that pays probably the highest production costs and royalties in the world (two inch tape is very very expensive these days). This library is a distillation of a lifetime's work for Ben, whilst he knows we do our utmost to protect our physical recordings their's very little way of us protecting his IP if we distribute several thousand pages of what is essentially his instructions on how to build an A-bomb.

*We agree and standby Ben on this point wholeheartedly. *

We will however be bringing out features with Ben in interviews and more in depth videos of us working with musicians soon. And I think it would be great if I could ask Ben to point all of us in the direction of his influences and likes.

If anyone of us have the delightful pleasure of replacing these samples in a live context I concur with previous posters, your orchestrator would relish the chance of deciphering these wonderful sounds.

*...and you know the best orchestrator to turn to for this? BEN!!*

I think it's also very important to point out that each sound is very accurately described, there's nothing esoteric about the name. There's no "scratchy horror scrapes" it's very much "sul pont falls" etc etc. In the user manual (and the delving deeper section of the Albion IV page on our site) the line-ups are detailed too.

It's two o'lock in the morning here and I'm getting up to drive across London to our HQ to play on AIV, it's been a long year in the making and my arms still ache from conducting longs swathes of it... I just can't sleep knowing it;s sitting on my rig!!

C. x


----------



## benmrx (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



british_bpm @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> More importantly each sound is very accurately described, there's nothing esoteric about the name. There's no "scratchy horror scrapes" it's very much "sul pon" etc etc.



I LOVE this. It makes it soooo much easier to find what you're looking for. I've noticed myself gravitating to more and more libraries that have a logical, clear, defined naming structure. Especially when talking about a library that has this much content to go through.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 19, 2014)

synergy543 @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Great advice Biff!



Umm, who's Biff??? :D


----------



## The Darris (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Whatever you guys did to change how your payment system works now, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D 


I shared your walkthrough of UIST with the director of a film I am working on, his comments were, "Chris, please take how ever long you need to include some of UIST's content into our score. Also, we need to make a film centered around UIST's content. That inspires me on so many levels!!" 

I guess that is good when a director/producer gets inspired by your products. Thanks again and well done on a great installment to the Albion series. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 19, 2014)

For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 19, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.



I don't recall an instance where they have ever done more than the original walkthrough. I would love to see this but I think we got the good stuff! It all sounds great but I can't justify buying it at the moment. I love the sounds though. Makes me wish I was scoring a Lost type thing!


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 19, 2014)

Dr.Quest @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> ryanstrong @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.
> ...



He specifically said in the video he was going to do another walkthrough... not unless I imagined it?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 19, 2014)

ryanstrong @ 20th December 2014 said:


> For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.



+1


----------



## jules (Dec 20, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.


+2


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2014)

jules @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> ryanstrong @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.
> ...



+ 3


----------



## Rain†Man (Dec 20, 2014)

blougui @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> jules @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > ryanstrong @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> ...


ditto =o


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

+ ... whatever it is now.

I love the sounds in this library. Very sophisticated, top shelf stuff. Foskett's attention to detail really shines through and his imagination is inspiring. I also own all of the excellent CAGE libraries. UIST is plainly not an Aleatoric library, but in reality, I will be using both libraries in a somewhat similar manner when composing on the fly. I could try to transcribe snippets of Foskett's work, but it would take time and I would probably fail badly. Not every job requires or has $ for an orchestrator. So, in a sense, UIST presents to me kind of a show case and a puzzle -- here are these great passages, now, figure out how to use them and maybe take a crack at reproducing them in your compositions. I do think that the Foskett lines are too evident and identifiable to incorporate into a VI composition without it being clear where they came from. But maybe I should just get over that. If I mangled them to try to make them more my own, then they would lose what I like about them.

I would love to hear other composers' use of UIST. And another walk through would be very welcome.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

re; The scores.


It is important to understand that annotating concepts like this aren't about creating notes with durations, articulations, and phrases. It is about the sound and what you hear. In my study of 20th century music, I've spent a lot of time on timbres. Learning what each instrument can do (sound wise) is highly important. If you know what sound you want, then how you notate it is up to you. A lot of composers will put together a list of instructions at the beginning of their music that explain all of the unconventional annotations in the score, this is the most important part when creating a score that utilizes aleotoric concepts. 

In terms of 'moving' textures, a very common practice of annotating this is like so:






The boxed material is to be played in any order and rhythm for 'x' amount of time. The duration can either be written in seconds (above the line) or you can use the darkened middle line to notate the duration. On some of the samples I've heard in UIST, this is one way I would notate them. UIST has some patches that start fairly normal but evolve into clusters, FX like sul pont, etc. One technique would be to write your starting pitches and use the thick dark line to curve into the articulations you want. Above the staff and dark line, write phrase like "_slowly transition into sul. pont._" Again, these are some techniques that I would use and by no means are these the only way to do this. 

In short, you want to be specific with your directions but you also want them to be simple for the conductor and players to understand. 

Cheers,

Chris

*picture source: _Music Notation in the 20th Century by Kurt Stone_


----------



## Whatisvalis (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Lovely sounds, pretty mind blowing library.

Q: do the EDNA patches have access to a limited curated selection of content or can we access everything?


----------



## josepharena (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Just regarding writing down or transcribe UIST FX scores, I think in this Forum they are living excelent orchestrators who would do that quite easily.

I mean, if the supplier has its own reasons not to do that, who can forbid us to do ourselves?

I have always been fascinated in understanding what is behind the scene of a sound and I think many of us are here also to understand or learn about music, right?

So, maybe in some other thread, it could be usefull arrange a sort of "Write UIST down" section, where who feels able to do, propose his version of some patch.

Could it be interesting?


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 20, 2014)

Still awaiting a download link. Bought it six hours ago. :(
Money's left my bank, contacted support already ... Anxious


----------



## frejahel (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



Alex Cuervo @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> jaywave @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Will this be In the "complete my bundle" set for Albion 1 to 3 users? Or is it the same price getting at the intro offer now?
> ...



As a student, this question is also very relevant for me since I have the other Albions. It would be nice if you could answer this.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



frejahel @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Alex Cuervo @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > jaywave @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> ...



As a student, I would take advantage of their EDU discount. :D


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

I concur. We now do not put any new libs into a bundle for at least 6 months from their release.

Th edu will get you 30% off RRP which is a pretty neat deal for something brand spanking new, a year in the making and with nearly 800 orchestral articulations!

Best.

C.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> I concur. We now do not put any new libs into a bundle for at least 6 months from their release.
> 
> Th edu will get you 30% off RRP which is a pretty neat deal for something brand spanking new, a year in the making and with nearly 800 orchestral articulations!
> 
> ...



You guys spoil us students


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

6 months until it's bundled.... hmmmm.... maybe I can learn enough by then to make intelligent use of it! Just beginning to get into all the hidden parts of Albion 1,2 & 3! Was up all night just exploring the non-orchestrals in some new songs...

While I love the pristine orchestrals.... this is a whole nother world! Thanks, SF for all the extras you always shower us with! Who needs sleep??? :shock: o o/~ o=< ~o)


----------



## Resoded (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Took me almost a full day downloading it, but had a go yesterday evening and I'm stunned how good it sounds and how to figure out how to use this. This seems like one of those libraries that when you think you've figured it out, someone comes along and does something completely unexpected. The tonal longs to me is the immediate high point, especially the fragile sul ponts. Playing chords with them just brings the chords to life like ordinary sustains never would, it's like natural sound design. I wish there were more "playable" tonal longs for strings!

The one thing I'm missing is an all in one patch for the tonal longs. For me as a template user, I'd like to have all 8 tonal longs in one patch that I can keyswitch between.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Hi there,

Don't miss the other "tonal" patches, these are also massively playable. Some of the stings stabs almost work like long shorts... 

Also the Stephenson's eDNA stuff is very organic sounding and all deeply playable.

As this is the first library of it's type for us we're planning on massive upgrades to the browsing, selecting functionality. The main challenge of this project was wrangling so much extraordinary content. So expect some pretty cool enhancements soon...

Feedback on how you guys would like to use it is always a great help to us.

Best.

C.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't miss the other "tonal" patches, these are also massively playable. Some of the stings stabs almost work like long shorts...
> 
> ...



I only had a few hours to play around with it before leaving for work, but so far I've found it to be really incredible.

I found the thing that would really help with keeping it organized would be to essentially drop the last "folder" of each into a single patch.

So the last "Long (Tonal)" instead of being a folder becomes a KS patch with all of those patches in.

I haven't finished setting it all up yet, but doing that with expression maps is proving to be a good way to go, so having it like the BML range where you just have a bunch of Keyswitches within each patch would keep the kontakt instances down rather than needing like 20 or however many you'll need for it.


----------



## frejahel (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



british_bpm @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> I concur. We now do not put any new libs into a bundle for at least 6 months from their release.
> 
> Th edu will get you 30% off RRP which is a pretty neat deal for something brand spanking new, a year in the making and with nearly 800 orchestral articulations!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! And I have no doubt that it's worth the RRP, after having a few of your libraries (even if I have to choose carefully what to prioritize, like other life necessities).


----------



## mmendez (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Finally finished downloading. Truly amazing. What an awesome Christmas present! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey Blake any chance we could get Scary Strings looping correctly?


----------



## Lex (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

I'm considering getting this library. The quality of recordings and shear amount of useful material seams stunning! 

I was wondering if someone can help me with few questions I have?

1. Are patches round robin of sorts, and which?

2. Are patches tempo synced?

3. Is there access to raw wav data?

thnx

alex


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Hi there.

1.) Yes some are where appropriate/possible...

2.) Not yet... but soon, however there are no clicked rhythmic artics, all rhythms are a-metric.

3.) No, none of our libs have this.

Best.

C.


----------



## thebob (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

2 days and an half downloading, I was eager to try it this morning.. but the zip file has as an error, it started to download the whole thing again.. leaving tomorrow in the morning, I guess I won't have it before next week, very frustrating :-( 

are the zip files from the samples folder supposed to be 53,69 and 7,27 in size ?


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

I very much urge you to contact support as we're closing for xmas end of play tomorrow and this is the first report of this, so it will be system specific.

Best.

C.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Do you think I could get a response to EDU discount before tomorrow?

Sent last friday and I know you guys wouldn't check that on weekends


----------



## thebob (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



british_bpm @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> I very much urge you to contact support as we're closing for xmas end of play tomorrow and this is the first report of this, so it will be system specific.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



I was contacting support in parallel  I just "hoped" some others went through the same issue and found a way to solve it. 

ow, support already replied ! 
have to download it again.


----------



## thebob (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

I'm sitting on the cold floor without being able to use my monitors and everything, and I will work that way the whole day, so I can maximize the download speed with a small ethernet cable. 
I bought it the minute it was released, and this is how strongly I want it for this coming Christmas' week o-[][]-o


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Hi all -- you wanted a closer look at the tonal long notes in the library -- here you go!

Thanks,

Paul




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ0dM2dzNLw


----------



## The Darris (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Thanks for the Video Paul.

Quick question..

What is the actual orchestration for the library? I would love instrumentation and players if you are able to release that information. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



The Darris @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Thanks for the Video Paul.
> 
> Quick question..
> 
> ...



The ensemble information was recently added to the main Uist page under Delving Deeper.

The UIST ensemble:
High Strings - 10 1st Violins, 8 2nd Violins, 6 Violas
Low Strings - 8 Cellos, 6 Double Basses
Hi Woods - 3 Oboes, 3 Clarinets, 3 Flutes
Lo Woods - 3 Bass Clarinets, 3 Bassoons (+ doublings)
Hi Brass - 3 Trumpets, 4 Horns
Lo Brass - 3 Trombones, 1 Bass Trombone, 1 Cimbasso, 1 Tuba


----------



## The Darris (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Thanks Karl!! :D


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Yes, there's two places with this info...

Click on *DELVING DEEPER* TAB here:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iv-uist

Or check out this page in the user manual:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=457

Best.

C.


----------



## blougui (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

There are some goosebump moments and then some.
So vivid.
At times I'm sent back into Williams outstanding score for CE3K. (Sorry for lack of musical background/culture :-( )
This 2nd vid is a very good idea ; thanx for asking gents, thanx for making it on the fly Paul.

- Erik


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*

Cheers Paul, impressive and most of looks highly usable!



Synesthesia @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Hi all -- you wanted a closer look at the tonal long notes in the library -- here you go!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## tmm (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! + New GIFTING FACILITY*



Synesthesia @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> Hi all -- you wanted a closer look at the tonal long notes in the library -- here you go!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Oh... wow, that just changed everything for me. The first vid sounded great, but I wasn't sure how much use I'd get out of Uist based on that demo. This cleared it up instantly.


----------



## blougui (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr.Quest @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> ryanstrong @ Fri Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > For your next walkthrough I'd love to see a more detailed look at the Tonal Longs for each section. Being able to "play" the instrument is what I find most interesting about IV.
> ...


eDNA Earth?


----------



## jtenney (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

I'm new to eDNA, not having bought Earth, but I am really liking the ways that the Uist material can be applied in Stephenson's Steam DNA!! I would love to see more possibilities for raw materials in the two bays. Are there plans for expansion there, as part of upgrading or releasing additional material? Also, please someone correct me if I'm missing something, but it would be good to be able to set preferences for the FX Dash that recur from instance to instance. Like I said, maybe it's right in front of my face... All in all, though, an EXCELLENT release, and I'm only just scratching the merest surface, I know...


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 26, 2014)

Noticed that the GUI for the Lo Strings Individual Sounds says "String Hi FX." Same with the Hi and Lo Woods. But the Hi Brass and the Lo Brass GUI is marked "Hi Brass" and "Lo Brass," respectively, as one would expect. Something that fell between the lip and the cup? Or am I missing something?


----------



## geronimo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

I am amazed at the lightness Mo patches. The compressed format KONTAKT does not explain everything ...? :roll:


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

Hey guys, I've produced a piece using mostly Albion IV (and the rest of the patches are from other Spitfire products) that hopefully demonstrates how some of the content will sound in a mix.

https://soundcloud.com/karl-feuerstake/grim-fate

Full patch list below for anyone curious.

I must say I absolutely love how playable the patches in Uist are - it's phenomenal. Going to be using this lib for a very long time. 



======
Albion IV
======
Lo Winds 
- Moving Quarter Tone Cluster MW (+Cb Clar)

Hi Brass 
- Chromatic Cluster MW
- Moving Longs Con Sord
- Quarter Tone Cluster Marcato Con Sord

Lo Brass 
- Tenuto Cluster 
- Chromatic Cluster MW
- Quarter Tone Cluster Con Sord

Hi String 
- Sul Pont Tenuto Cluster
- Marcato Triplets Cluster to Uni
- Quarter Tone Vib
- Free Bow Clusters (Up) MW
- Quarter Tone Movements (Up)
- Wobble Gliss (Up) MW

Lo String 
- Heavy Bow Distorted (Stabs)
- Moving Sul Pont

=====
Albion I
=====
- Sub Hits / Low Hits / Hi Stick Hits
- Cymbals 1 / Tams & Gongs
- Hi String - Short (Ostinatum)
- Lo String - Short

==========
BML Low Brass
==========
Cimbasso Solo 
- Short
- Tenuto

Tuba Solo 
- Long


----------



## blougui (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

thanx Karl !

Erik


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

The quality of this library is breathtaking! I also really love the additional eDNA style patches, there is a lot of depth and possibilities there. They work incredibly well layered under different types of sounds - very easy to mix.


----------



## geronimo (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

Should not control to quickly move beyond the start Sample for long samples ?


----------



## Udo (Jan 1, 2015)

Couple of questions:

- I still have a 15% off voucher. When I tried it, it's accepted, but the discount value is blank. Is that normal, i.e. does the actual discount value not show till the end of the checkout process?

- Has the intro discount period been extended till the end of Jan? There's contradictory info on the site. One spot says: "Offer Ends 5th January 2015", but somewhere else "Offer Ends January 2015". As I'll not be able to download for about 3 weeks, I'd prefer to delay the purchase till then.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 1, 2015)

Udo @ Thu Jan 01 said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> - I still have a 15% off voucher. When I tried it, it's accepted, but the discount value is blank. Is that normal, i.e. does the actual discount value not show till the end of the checkout process?
> 
> - Has the intro discount period been extended till the end of Jan? There's contradictory info on the site. One spot says: "Offer Ends 5th January 2015", but somewhere else "Offer Ends January 2015". As I'll not be able to download for about 3 weeks, I'd prefer to delay the purchase till then.



Make sure you send them a support request about this. They will not be back from holiday until January 5th.

-C


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

Hi there,

Just to clarify the offer ends on Jan 5th 2015. This is likely to be at around midnight EST.

Thanks for all your kind words of support. Our own support desk will re-open early on the 5th to handle any further queries re. UIST prior to promo coming to an end.

Best.

C.


----------



## blougui (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

Downloading this beauty right now.
Very slooow DL, from 14,Mbs to 2, despîte being in central Paris.Very irregular. Tried the pause/start + web box rebooting. Probably my web line ? 33 gig dowloaded and I started way more than 12 hours ago.


- Erik


----------



## blougui (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



geronimo @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> I am amazed at the lightness Mo patches. The compressed format KONTAKT does not explain everything ...? :roll:


Some of them are light because of the absence of round robins and/or multiple dynamic layers.

Erik


----------



## Udo (Jan 5, 2015)

*!! Spitfire Is Trying To Rip Me Off !!*

Looks like Spitfire Audio is trying to rip me off. They will not accept a voucher, which has no restriction and there are no restriction mentioned in the Albion IV promo blurb. 

(highlights below are mine).



> This is your 15% off voucher!
> (Don't lose this email!)
> 
> Thank you for buying Spitfire ICENI.
> ...



Waiting for their response.


----------



## DSP Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

Same here. I'm pretty sure we were able to use them during a new product release in the past even when it was discounted, but they did not allow use with the recent Bundled packages.

Bill


----------



## Udo (Jan 5, 2015)

*!! Spitfire Is Trying To Rip Me Off !!*



DSP Bill @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Same here. I'm pretty sure we were able to use them during a new product release in the past even when it was discounted, but they did not allow use with the recent Bundled packages.
> 
> Bill



It specifically says the voucher can be used on ANY product or combination of products. 

NO restrictions or exclusions are mentioned in the voucher text NOR in the Albion IV promo release blurb, so we're legally entitled to use the voucher in this situation.


----------



## Udo (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

>> MY FAITH IN SPITFIRE AS BEEN RESTORED! <<


----------



## DSP Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



Udo @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> >> MY FAITH IN SPITFIRE AS BEEN RESTORED! <<



Were you able to use your voucher?


----------



## AC986 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Udo @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > >> MY FAITH IN SPITFIRE AS BEEN RESTORED! <<
> ...



I'm going out on a limb with a wild guess and say he probably was able to.


----------



## DSP Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



adriancook @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Udo @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> ...



Well you would think.... but my voucher still won't work.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> adriancook @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> ...



Fake voucher?


----------



## DSP Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



adriancook @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> ...



Seriously? No. I did wonder if I used it already, so I put in a code that I know I had used and it warns me that it has been used already. I emailed Spitfire support last week but have not gotten a reply.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi DSPBill,

You may need to resubmit a ticket as our support system was closed over the holidays.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## DSP Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

Synesthesia @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Hi DSPBill,
> 
> You may need to resubmit a ticket as our support system was closed over the holidays.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Paul. I resubmitted a support ticket. Hope it can be resolved in time.

Bill


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*

Hi chaps just a cordial reminder that this promo will close around midnight EST today!!

Best wishes and much love for the great feedback!

C. x


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! Spitfire Is Trying To Rip Me Off !!*

Rip off ? Are you Mad ? Just email them a support ticket today and they will get it sorted. Not a better company I have faith in.




Udo @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Looks like Spitfire Audio is trying to rip me off. They will not accept a voucher, which has no restriction and there are no restriction mentioned in the Albion IV promo blurb.
> 
> (highlights below are mine).
> 
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

Thanks Dryden,

I'm on my second glass of Pinot hence not writing a polemic on why it is highly unlikely Spitfire is trying to rip Udo or anyone off... So we have much to thank Italy for today.

Needless to say I imagine it was simply a case of a token dating back to 2012 having accrued too much dust!

C x


----------



## AC986 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAUNCHED!! NEW PAUL 'tuned longs' WALKTHROUGH*



DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> adriancook @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > DSP Bill @ Mon Jan 05 said:
> ...



Uhhhh…..no.


:mrgreen:


----------



## blougui (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

I just had a blast with Stephenson's eDNA motorized home made patches. What a box of wonderz it is. I'm beginning to understand what EARTH is really all about. Really, really fun and outlandish.
I wish I could change the filters though ; in fact, I went under the hood but I have yet to find how to select a different filter for each Bay.
I admit the buttons of the GUI can be very very lilliputian at times.
But for an hour I was in interstellar territory.

- erik


----------



## Udo (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! Spitfire Is Trying To Rip Me Off !!*



Dryden.Chambers @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Rip off ? Are you Mad ? Just email them a support ticket today and they will get it sorted. Not a better company I have faith in.


You're way of the mark, Dryden.

I had sent several request, but they kept refusing to honour the discount voucher repeatedly,saying it was NOT ALLOWED to be used for Albion IV at the special promo price. 

Only after my persistence, using the arguments I mentioned earlier in this thread did they eventually provide a special discount code.

However, I'm still stuck because after my credit card details were accepted, the system required a netcode, which I can't get (no mobile). The only option that MAY get the money across in time is if they provide full bank account details asap, so I can do a money transfer. Unfortunately, my email probably didn't reach them before the office closed, because I haven't received a response so far.

A Paypal option would have been sooo much quicker and easier (was available in the past, I think)


----------



## Udo (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*



british_bpm @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Thanks Dryden,
> 
> I'm on my second glass of Pinot hence not writing a polemic on why it is highly unlikely Spitfire is trying to rip Udo or anyone off... So we have much to thank Italy for today.
> 
> ...


You're obviously not aware of the number of times I was told today (UK time) that the voucher was NOT ALLOWED to be used for Albion IV at the special promo price.

BTW, there are more complications re the netcode - see my post above.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

Yes Udo, get all that, but my point sticks... Spitfire is not trying to rip you off.

Best.

C. x


----------



## stargazer (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

When will UIST be available in the Albion bundle ("Complete my bundle")?
:wink:


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

Purchased this morning and looking forward to using it. Anyone else have download issues? Mine pulled down around 15 GB before the downloader crashed. Now the download keeps pausing and resuming over and over. My connection is clear and fast (100 mbps).


----------



## Udo (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*



british_bpm @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Yes Udo, get all that, but my point sticks... Spitfire is not trying to rip you off.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C. x


Not anymore  , but when I first posted the issue, after your Help Desk people repeatedly said: "a discount is NOT allowed to be used for Albion IV at the special promo price", you can't blame me for saying: "they're trying to rip me off" :wink:.

EDIT:
... I was trying to attract Spitfire Management attention, as the deadline was looming :wink: .
END EDIT.

Anyway, as indicated in my 2 previous posts, I'm still stuck because of the netcode and will not be able to complete the order by the deadline. I'll not elaborate here, but that will need to be resolved. I did mention the main aspects to Harnek.


----------



## ZagatoV12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

What's up with the Spitfire site this afternoon!!?

I'm trying to purchase the Uist library and the store site stopd at the penultimate authorize page and won't budge. Submit button depresses but no response. Tried twice, the second time with another module added into the the basket - same problem. Even the support site won't load properly so I can leave a message.

Took screen shots and wil try later - hope I haven't beentriple charged already

HELP! DEADLINE LOOMING!


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

I am having troubles purchasing too. 
I'll keep trying over the next hour or so...but then have to run to a meeting. Crossing fingers I can get the purchase thru.
(By the way - it does seem like BANKS here in australia are being hit by some sort of problem right now. I cannot log into the internet banking for NAB - I wonder if its all related in some way. Probably not, but hey, strange coincidences.)

*EDIT* Removed screenshot. Came back after my meeting, and everything worked smoothly - even if it is a few hours after the offer should have expired. My bank's internet banking site is also now working and I have confirmed my $ only went thru once 

B.


----------



## ZagatoV12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE - Albion IV 'UIST' - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

Yes, Support emailed me immediately I got through to them to say they had just fixed a bug that was causing the problem and that I should try again, which I did. It's all fine now


----------



## blougui (Jan 6, 2015)

Any demos, gents ?
I'ld love to hear what you make of her.
(btw, I can all but imagine what Andy B. would come out with such a poisonous treasure chest)

- Erik


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jan 6, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/dre ... -iv-uist-1

Made that a day after I got albion, great library


----------



## blougui (Jan 8, 2015)

Small bug I guess :
Wood Hi-Stabs (tonal) preview : 01 is Sul Pont Cluster tenuto
(sounds like low strings to my not so trained hears)

Erik


----------



## Udo (Jan 22, 2015)

Started the Albion IV download last night - very slow. Currently, after nearly 14 hrs, 18GB down, but still over 2 days to go at the current speed (speed varies greatly and gets down as low as 1.12 mbps. It reaches 8 mbps briefly very occasionally, but sits at just over 2 mbps most of the time).

Contrast that with the the Capricio download I had just completed - each of the 50+ 953MB files only took 13 mins to download.

BTW, it still came up with the message:

"Your connection is not private 

Attackers might be trying to steal your information from www.spitfireaudio.com (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards). 

This server could not prove that it is www.spitfireaudio.com; its security certificate is not trusted by your computer's operating system. This may be caused by a misconfiguration or an attacker intercepting your connection."

Thought that was supposed to have been fixed??


----------

